# Kala! Does she look purebred or mixed with?



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I adopted Kala a little over a week ago from a shelter. She is fitting in with our family nicely. I am just wondering if she looks purebred or mixed? And mixed with what maybe? Everyone says she looks mixed with a black lab because she is black because no one really sees black shepherds that much. I'm told she is about 1 year 6 months. She weighs about 50 lbs. She has some tan on her paws, some greyish tan hair on her belly and under her tail. Her tummy is shaved in these pics from her recent spay. 


















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

The first picture looks like my boy and he's purebred 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

All I see is shepherd.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like a purebred to me! People always think a black GSD is part Lab.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

What a beautiful girl.

To me she looks mixed, with what I'm not too sure but I would say a Kelpie. I don't know if USA have Kelpie's, they are a very popular breed in Australia due to their exceptional herding/working abilities. I once fostered a german shepherd cross kelpie girl for a week and your girl reminds me of her. 

Having said this, their are black pedigree GSDs, however your girl looks quite fine boned which made me think of the Kelpie mix. 

Also, if she is only 1 and 1/2 years old then she wouldn't have come into her full coat yet and her colour still may change.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She looks purebred to me too!

Shelters are always having to guess, And if they didn't know GSD's come in all black then they would say it's a mix.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you know that???



Karla said:


> Looks like a purebred to me!
> 
> >>>>> People always think a black GSD is part Lab.<<<<<


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> how do you know that???


Because I spend way too much time on petfinder and they mess up (whether on purpose or not) what the breeds are.

Just look for Labs and see all the pitbulls that show up..............


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd say purebred

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by doggiedad
> how do you know that???




Everyone I know who has a black German Shepherds always has someone telling them it's part Lab..............because everyone knows that GSDs are all black and brown! Ha, ha!

Having black and silvers, people always think they're mixed with a Husky.

My friend with a Malinois always gets asked about her strange colored GSD or asked why she shaved her GSD.

Once in awhile I have people who recognize my dogs as black and silver GSDs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Because I spend way too much time on petfinder and they mess up (whether on purpose or not) what the breeds are.
> 
> Just look for Labs and see all the pitbulls that show up..............


Someone posted a brindle dog as a German Shepherd mix the other day. LOL I see it all the time too.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I think she is full GSD too (or at least 3/4) but she is just on the petite side. She is the same size as my 7 month old female GSD who is still growing. I guess only Kala knows what she is and it's her secret to keep. She will be loved regardless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> To me she looks mixed, with what I'm not too sure but I would say a Kelpie. I don't know if USA have Kelpie's, they are a very popular breed in Australia due to their exceptional herding/working abilities. I once fostered a german shepherd cross kelpie girl for a week and your girl reminds me of her.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a kelpie here in the us. They aren't very common. I looked them up and what pretty dogs! I can definitely see some resemblance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd say she's a purebred as well  Very cute!


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

she's pretty.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very purebred. My boy's name is KAL and is the opposite color (Gold) and also gets mistaken for lab-mix. He looks exactly like your dog in body shape/lack of back slant and he is purebred. If any genes outside GSD it is very recessive.


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

To me she looks purebred 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree that Kelpies bare some resemblance to small black shepherds (I had several people ask me if mine was Kelpie when he was about 6 months old) but I think it's pretty safe to say yours is purebred. Someone else mentioned this, but she looks just like my little guy, he's only about 64 lbs at 1 year 5 months. Enjoy!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't see Kelpie at all. I honestly think that xena is a black gsd

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

She looks pure gsd very pretty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N∆NDO (Oct 31, 2013)

She's definitely pure. I get people try to tell me my girl is mixed but they just don't know about the sable colors since most people are used to seeing the black and tan colors. They never believe me though. Same for the all black. :headbang:


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Just an update on Kala. It's been over a year since I adopted her and she has blossomed into the best dog ever. I absolutely love her to death. Here's some Kala spam.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's beautiful, and looks very happy..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

very pretty girl and she does look happy!


----------

